# 2020 cross sport



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

Picked me up a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL.
Here are the things I am thinking about doing.
Powder coating the rims, getting the roof bars, changing out the lights in the trunk cargo area to led to match what is in the front and adding side rails/steps.

Any ideas?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mrq201 said:


> Picked me up a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL.
> Here are the things I am thinking about doing.
> Powder coating the rims, getting the roof bars, changing out the lights in the trunk cargo area to led to match what is in the front and adding side rails/steps.
> 
> Any ideas?


Everything. It the side rails, it's too low for rails unless you are super short. And if you go for rails get the electric ones that hide when the doors close 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

Good point. I probably won’t get the side rails.
Which roof top bar do you recommend? Any ideas where to get it from, dealer and non dealer?
What type of bulbs should I get for the lights in the cargo area?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

DeAutoKey LEDs for the trunk for sure.



https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

4MotionMongrel said:


> DeAutoKey LEDs for the trunk for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Too expensive just get canbus led kit off eBay 
I had de auto and it's not worth the 100$ for them 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

chompa1422 said:


> Too expensive just get canbus led kit off eBay
> I had de auto and it's not worth the 100$ for them
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Where are you getting $100??? Trunk LEDs are $40 MAXIMUM...
Also, lifetime warranty that they back 100%, ask anybody on here, totally worth it.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Where are you getting $100??? Trunk LEDs are $40 MAXIMUM...
> Also, lifetime warranty that they back 100%, ask anybody on here, totally worth it.


I meant the entire kit for entire interior. I had them on my Tiguan and installed an ebay brand and they are much brighter and spent 20$

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

chompa1422 said:


> I meant the entire kit for entire interior. I had them on my Tiguan and installed an ebay brand and they are much brighter and spent 20$
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Eh, fair point, but OP said they're only looking for trunk lighting but I get it.


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Eh, fair point, but OP said they're only looking for trunk lighting but I get it.


Thanks every one


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Too expensive just get canbus led kit off eBay
> I had de auto and it's not worth the 100$ for them
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Thanks .. I’ll look into it


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mrq201 said:


> Thanks .. I’ll look into it











16Pc Error Free White Interior LED Light Kit for 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas | eBay


Application: Designed for 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas with advanced computer system. Mr.Brighton LED. What's CanBus (error free) Led?. CanBus LED bulbs should NOT be used in non-CanBus cars because it may cause problem in the car's electrical system.



www.ebay.com





That's what I bought never had any issues 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> 16Pc Error Free White Interior LED Light Kit for 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas | eBay
> 
> 
> Application: Designed for 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas with advanced computer system. Mr.Brighton LED. What's CanBus (error free) Led?. CanBus LED bulbs should NOT be used in non-CanBus cars because it may cause problem in the car's electrical system.
> ...


Do you have a picture of what urs looks like?
Do you have a cross sport also?
Was the install easy?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mrq201 said:


> Do you have a picture of what urs looks like?
> Do you have a cross sport also?
> Was the install easy?


I have a 2018 I'll take pics tomorrow I'm out of town right now 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackphom (Sep 13, 2021)

Wouldn't just buying new wheels be more cost efficient than powder coating them?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

jackphom said:


> Wouldn't just buying new wheels be more cost efficient than powder coating them?


Yeah i belive powder coating is like 800$ I'm going that route also rather buy some 22s 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you wrap that long reflective bit on the bumper? It drives me crazy when Im behind them


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

JMBII said:


> Can you wrap that long reflective bit on the bumper? It drives me crazy when Im behind them


You can wrap anything!

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

jackphom said:


> Wouldn't just buying new wheels be more cost efficient than powder coating them?


I got quoted around 800 to powder coat the wheels. So I think it’s less than brand new wheels.


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Yeah i belive powder coating is like 800$ I'm going that route also rather buy some 22s
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Powder coating def costs more than wheels. I have 21” wheels.


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> You can wrap anything!
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


I’ve never noticed that thing you are talking about. I guess I need to take a better and longer look at the vehicle.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mrq201 said:


> Do you have a picture of what urs looks like?
> Do you have a cross sport also?
> Was the install easy?


Here's two pictures parking garage lighting doesn't help it much but they are definitely Bright
















Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrq201 (Sep 10, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Here's two pictures parking garage lighting doesn't help it much but they are definitely Bright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the cover for the trunk easy to pop off?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mrq201 said:


> Is the cover for the trunk easy to pop off?


Yeah it was like less than 10 sec to pop off

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

4MotionMongrel said:


> DeAutoKey LEDs for the trunk for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Thanks - we appreciate the support.

We use brighter LEDs for the trunk than the domes - it keeps it more OEM and less shocking when entering the car - fades in/out like OEM, cleaner white with a higher CRI so things look more true to color than gas station lighting. They won't glow either when your car is off. These little things make a big difference in your car. We also offer the front/rear footwell kit so you can have footwells in rear with only have housing/power for front or color changing model - these little things make a big difference in the car - the $100 is if you are adding front/rear footwells - base kit is $64.99:



https://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks - we appreciate the support.
> 
> We use brighter LEDs for the trunk than the domes - it keeps it more OEM and less shocking when entering the car - fades in/out like OEM, cleaner white with a higher CRI so things look more true to color than gas station lighting. They won't glow either when your car is off. These little things make a big difference in your car. We also offer the front/rear footwell kit so you can have footwells in rear with only have housing/power for front or color changing model - these little things make a big difference in the car - the $100 is if you are adding front/rear footwells - base kit is $64.99:
> 
> ...


Like i said, this kit does the same. And comparing to my old Tiguan it's brighter than y'all's.....figure out a fix for dual color fog not to change color on fogs.. i always end up with one yellow one white by the time I get home

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

chompa1422 said:


> Like i said, this kit does the same. And comparing to my old Tiguan it's brighter than y'all's.....figure out a fix for dual color fog not to change color on fogs.. i always end up with one yellow one white by the time I get home
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


We have seen issue only when car sends voltage. This can happen with auto-headlights sometimes but not always. We mention this in the listing. We rarely see it and if we do shutting off the auto-headlight fixes it.

It is OK if you are happy with your interior kit - we are simply sharing what ours offers.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We have seen issue only when car sends voltage. This can happen with auto-headlights sometimes but not always. We mention this in the listing. We rarely see it and if we do shutting off the auto-headlight fixes it.
> 
> It is OK if you are happy with your interior kit - we are simply sharing what ours offers.


So then i have to turn on my headlights manually like it's 1990 lol great solution

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

chompa1422 said:


> So then i have to turn on my headlights manually like it's 1990 lol great solution
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


On SOME models using the dual fogs - not all. But yes we mention this and some are fine to keep the feature or when using the bulb turn it off.

Many run them with NO issues so not sure what trim might've caused this for you but sorry to hear it.

The solid yellow or white have no issue and are some of the brightest on the market - all can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



The single color fogs that we offer are some of the brightest on the market - the yellow just sold out but will be back end of week and all will ship then - sorry for the inconvenience - some feedback from fog LEDs installed:


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> On SOME models using the dual fogs - not all. But yes we mention this and some are fine to keep the feature or when using the bulb turn it off.
> 
> Many run them with NO issues so not sure what trim might've caused this for you but sorry to hear it.
> 
> ...


2018 atlas sel r-line package have the issue 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

chompa1422 said:


> 2018 atlas sel r-line package have the issue
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


As we said, some but not all. Atlas has been the #1 seller for dual fogs and we seen the issue in a few trims. 

Most like the brightness and dual color that they turn off the auto-headlight feature. It is all preference but as I also said I do apologize you had the inconvenience and it didn't work out for you. The yellow and solid white are very bright and a popular option.


----------

